# was ne one in kilo coy at blackdown last summer



## 2812 SeaforthPiper (9 Apr 2004)

ne one in the pipes an drums of bordon/blackdown last summer or the summer coming up


----------



## mattoigta (9 Apr 2004)

i was in kilo 3 years ago


----------



## Clarkus (19 Feb 2005)

I WAS IN KILO FOR 2 YEARS IN 97 98


----------



## Burrows (19 Feb 2005)

Please dont revive old threads.


----------

